# [SOLVED] iphone 4



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

i am unable to add a contact as an iphone user, is there a reason why i cant do so when my friends are able to do this?

there is no option for me to add a contact as an iphone user.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iphone 4*

I don't understand what you mean.

You want to make a special contact to let you know that they are a iPhone user? I don't think there is such an option.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: iphone 4*

There is an option , to select a choice for a contact as an iphone user , i have seen it on countless phones, someone just suggested i do it to my own phone aswel since i only started using it recently again , and i could not find it on my phone, they have it on theirs.

Its just like the mobile section , you can choose iphone in there , somehow mine doesnt have it.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: iphone 4*

Apple - iOS 6 - Messages with iMessage, for unlimited texting.


these steps are short, after configuring these , you were supossed to add someone as an iphone user , there is an option , like if there were people added as iphone , and you go and check their contacts, instead of mobile : (number) it would be iphone : (number)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: iphone 4*

Found this for Ios 5 might be the same for 6 How to Set Up & Use iMessage on iPhone, iPad, & iPod touch with iOS


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: iphone 4*

Sorry for the late reply guys , i was quite busy , i got it sorted, basically just signed out in and in on imessage a couple of times and it worked , i think the other contact has to be signed in to imessage aswell. Thats as far as i got for now .

Free txts comes out blue, paid comes out green, but main point is that, ipad & ipod can now send sms's aswell , and the one that gains the most benefit from this is probably 3g ipad users , they can now just send sms's for free just like an iphone, and for voice i guess they could use facetime ? talking about native apps at the moment of course.


----------

